# February Tobacco of the Month Reviews



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

_Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake

_









Let's hear what you think!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Just reviewed this little gem here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/321203-sg-1792-flake-review.html

Good stuff....be buying more soon.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Just reviewed this little gem here:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/321203-sg-1792-flake-review.html
> 
> Good stuff....be buying more soon.


Very nice, Brian! I've got a jar of it I'll be opening in the next few days. I had a little once upon a time, but this time I'll have more to smoke and find out what it's all about. :smile:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok so I finally tried the 1792. Tried a couple of bowls over a three day period. First impression? Not impressed. My first bowl was rather peppery and kind of meaty tasting. The smoke was nice and creamy but the flavor just didn't work for me. I tried a second bowl and it was a little better. I started to pick up notes of something else I can't quite place. I'm going to have a third bowl tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Boy, am I confused. :doh: Just fired up my Sasieni Canadian with Old Dark Fired and was all ready to scribe my review, came here to start typing only to discover I'm smoking the wrong stuff! 

"I'll be back." -- Terminator I


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, here I am at last. Xodar sent me my first 1792, shortly after my arrival on puff, but only recently have I smoked much of it. I had a few ounces of 1792 in my tobacco drawer, but couldn't find them in time for the review. Honest, I looked! (This bears only a superficial similarity to, "The dog ate my homework.")

The other day, I spotted a jar of it in the drawer and immediately began smoking it. Yesterday, I remembered I'd never done my review! ("I overslept and missed the bus, Dr. Stickler. Any chance for a make-up test?")
Sam Gawith makes wonderful pipe tobacco, and 1792 is as good as any they offer. A rather large gauge flake, it smokes more efficiently when thoroughly rubbed down to a standard fill, but, with a little extra squeezing and rolling around, it makes a decent musketball for an air-pocket load. Rubbed out, it starts easier and requires fewer relights, but requires more work, so I tend to musketball it most of the time, like now. After half a dozen lights and tamps with the big wooden tamper, the top is smooth and the ball compressed to a perfect draw, a solid cherry smoldering in the bowl, easily and quickly damped into volumes of smoke.

A musketball uses less tobacco, because the air pocket is empty, and in effect this Four Dot apple is only half filled. Already, I've reached the meat of the smoke and sense the end draughting near, but half an hour is fine for such a stout, satisfying smoke. Rubbed out, it would last a solid hour in this pipe, but I can always reload! And will! When returning to a room where I've been smoking it, I enjoy the room note, which I assume to be tonquin bean. I don't notice the whiskey so much, and for the life of me cannot find any "objectionable" Lakeland essence in it. Early on, 1792 has a spiciness to my taste, almost perique-like, but once good combustion sets up, the smoke turns almost creamy, rewarding the snork with a full tobacco taste.

Not for the nicotine sensitive, but I would recommend that if you are, toughen up! The bunny slope might be an enjoyable little ski, but the real skiing is farther up the mountain.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Nice! And the reading is 1st class


----------

